# How to to configure IPV6



## akhire90 (Mar 10, 2011)

Can you tell me step-by-step how to configure ipv6 in FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you have a global IPv6 address? Setting up IPv6 is quite similar to IPv4.


----------



## aragon (Mar 10, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ipv6+freebsd


----------



## akhire90 (Mar 11, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do you have a global IPv6 address? Setting up IPv6 is quite similar to IPv4.



I don't have ipv6 public, because I want to implement ipv6 in local network not global network. So, whether it is possible or not? Implementation of ipv6 in dhcp local area network.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2011)

If it's a local network, just one subnet, then you don't need to do anything but enable IPv6. Link-local addresses will be assigned automatically.


----------



## akhire90 (Mar 12, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If it's a local network, just one subnet, then you don't need to do anything but enable IPv6. Link-local addresses will be assigned automatically.



I don't understand "Link-local addresses will be assigned automatically".. 

This is why I want to implement IPV6 in local area network: I want to build a server with ipv6 and I want to build a web server in local area network. So with dhcp ipv6 in client LAN. They connect to web server or dns from server.

What is the solution to my problem if I want to implement ipv6?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2011)

akhire90, I'm doing my best to translate your posts into understandable English, but it is getting extremely difficult. Try writing proper sentences (including capitals and normal punctuation) and/or use better translations or translation software.

If I understand these posts correctly, he wants to build an IPv6 LAN with several interconnected servers and services, including (separate) web servers, dns servers and dhcp servers, all speaking IPv6 in a local area network..


----------



## akhire90 (Mar 13, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> akhire90, I'm doing my best to translate your posts into understandable English, but it is getting extremely difficult. Try writing proper sentences (including capitals and normal punctuation) and/or use better translations or translation software.
> 
> If I understand these posts correctly, he wants to build an IPv6 LAN with several interconnected servers and services, including (separate) web servers, dns servers and dhcp servers, all speaking IPv6 in a local area network..



Yes, that's right. I want to build an IPv6 LAN with several interconnected servers and services, including (separate) web servers, dns servers and dhcp servers, all speaking IPv6 in a local area network.

Can anyone help me, please?


----------



## nORKy (Mar 13, 2011)

Put 
	
	



```
enable_ipv6="YES"
```
 in your rc.conf and restart your ipv6 rc.d script. It will autoconf your ipv6 link local address. Ipv6 doesn't use ARP like ipv4 in layer 2. It uses "link local address", it's an ipv6 address that is only used in local network layer 2 (like ARP does).

But you need a real ipV6 to work in layer 3, I don't known if it's an autoconf too.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2011)

akhire90 said:
			
		

> I don't understand "Link-local addresses will be assigned automatically"..


Perhaps it's wiser to start with the basics? Learn how IPv6 works?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2011)

nORKy said:
			
		

> But you need a real ipV6 to work in layer 3, I don't known if it's an autoconf too.


Link-local addresses are just as real as any other IPv6 address. The only limitation they have is that they are non-routable.


----------



## hblandford (Mar 18, 2011)

Just to be very explicit, IPv6 has a special feature in it for machines that are just running on a local LAN.  It is self configuring, requires no DHCP etc, no setup.  It just works.

As nORKy said: e
	
	



```
nable_ipv6="YES"
```

Do that on each machine and run *ifconfig*.  Each box will have a valid IPv6 address and will be able to speak to each other.  If you want to move off the LAN, then things get a bit more interesting.


----------

